# Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - UPDATE: Received new REX2.1 Impressive...



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

UPDATE 8/3-07: After finding the first REX2.1 I received was a defective ond and was not living up to the specifications provided, Kai at Kaidomain.com send me a new one that just received today (very good service) and let me just say WOW . So not it is time to update the review now when I have received a fully working REX2.1. Did not have time to edit the pictures I took, so the new pictures does not contain any writings on them.

For all of you who are holding back of getting one as a result of the bad output of the first one I got, I can now say that Kai @ Kaidomain will be QC every REX2.1 before shipping, so new buyers should not be worried of getting a defective one, it was as far as I can tell rexlight that faild on QC thir products.

Now to the review, anjoy .

Just received the brand new Rexlight REX2.1 (updated version of REX2.0). Got it directly from Kai @ Kaidomain, you can also buy it at Lighthound: http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2893

This review will focusing on what is new in the REX2.1 compared to REX2.0. If you want more details on REX2.0 I can point you to this review: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161789&highlight=rexlight

Updates in REX2.1 compared to REX2.0:
New UI (User Interface) with only 2sec memory function, plus tree new light modes (Daily/Tactic/Advance), I have made a video of the UI in action here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZrazfJRGSM
The glass lens I thicker and has a better AR-Coating.
New LED&Reflector module (kind of a drop in module).
More soft rubber on/off switch cover makes it easier to turn it on/off.
Reflector is more textured, makes a not quite as good beam as REX2.0 IMO.
The PWM is now completely Flicker-free on low (I can’t notice any flicker with my bare eye).
Only one o-ring in each end = easier to change battery compared to REX2.0.
LED/PCB now glued to the heatsink.
Low battery warning on Li-Ion (works very well).

That was all I could think of right now, here is what I find good and bad:

The bad -* <-Updated!*
- "Only" one o-ring in each end (REX2.0 had two).
- New reflector has noticeable dark halo surrounding the hotspot (the old REX2.0 was much better).
- The new switch rubber cover, makes it harder to make the flashlight stand on its tail (better on the new one I got).

The good +* <-Updated!*
+ Very bright, brightest one I got.
+ Switch much easier to press with new rubber cover.
+ Lens is thicker and much better AR-coating.
+ The UI is MUCH better than the REX2.0, like the "blink" when a mode has bean on for longer than 2 sec (indicating that the mode will be used next time turned on).
+ Like the new LED&Reflector module, like a drop in (reflector is tighten to the LED module).
+ The one o-ring makes it much easier to change battery.
+ Flicker free, no noticeable flicker detected with the bare eye on low.
+ Low battery indicator on Li-Ion (blinks when battery is low).
+ Good looking HAIII.

Now to some pictures for you to enjoy .

Left: NEW REX2.1, Right: OLD REX2.1* <-Updated!*





































































































































The REX2.0 is NOT the original PCB/LED, my LED burned, so changed the whole PCB/LED module.





































































---

Now to the beamshot department, enjoy .

Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Alkaline on High, Right: REX2.1 (OLD) Alkaline on High* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Alkaline on High, Right: REX2.1 (OLD) Alkaline on High, 2-stops underexposed* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on High, Right: REX2.1 (OLD) Ni-Mh on High* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on High, Right: REX2.1 (OLD) Ni-Mh on High, 2-stops underexpose* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High, Right: REX2.1 (OLD) Li-Ion on High* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High, Right: REX2.1 (OLD) Li-Ion on High, 2-stops underexpose* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High, Right: REX2.0 Li-Ion on High* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High, Right: REX2.0 Li-Ion on High, 2-stops underexpose* <-Updated!




* Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High, Right: L1T with Rebel Li-Ion on High* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High, Right: L1T with Rebel Li-Ion on High, 2-stops underexpose* <-Updated!




* Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Alkaline on High, Right: Fenix L1D-CE Alkaline on Turbo* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Alkaline on High, Right: Fenix L1D-CE Alkaline on Turbo, 2-stops underexpose* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-MH on High, Right: Fenix L1D-CE Ni-MH on Turbo* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-MH on High, Right: Fenix L1D-CE Ni-MH on Turbo, 2-stops underexpose* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on Medium, Right: L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Medium* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on Medium, Right: L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Medium, 2-stops underexposed* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on Low, Right: L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Low* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on Low, Right: L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Low, 2-stops underexposed* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High, Right: Fenix L1D-CE Li-Ion on Turbo* <-Updated!*




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High, Right: Fenix L1D-CE Li-Ion on Turbo, 2-stops underexpose* <-Updated!*





---

Now to the Lux readings department...:naughty:...

Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

_Rexlight REX2.1 (NEW):_* <-Updated!*
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *4660* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1819* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *179* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *4130* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *1771* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on low: *180* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on high: *9150* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on medium: *3710* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on low: *601* Lux
_
Rexlight REX2.1 (OLD):_ 
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *2810* Lux 
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *910* Lux 
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *94* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *2670* Lux 
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *843* Lux 
1xAA Alkaline on low: *94* Lux 
1x14500 Li-ion on high: *7310* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on medium: *3060* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on low: *470* Lux

_Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *8340* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *10910* Lux
_Dereelight DR-CL1H:_
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *7300* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *2190* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *7740* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *3450* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *7340* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *2560* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *7290* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *2840* Lux
 _Fenix L1D-CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *3990* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3770* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1910* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *430* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on turbo: *4410* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on high: *4030* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on medium: *2060* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on low: *460* Lux
 1xAA Alkaline OP on turbo: *4400* Lux
 1xAA Alkaline OP on high: *3650* Lux
1xAA Alkaline OP on medium: *1922* Lux
1xAA Alkaline OP on low: *420* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *8240* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion OP on turbo: *8390* Lux
_Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:_
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4850* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: *8140* Lux
1x18650 XR-E OP on low: *1640* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: *8950* Lux
1x18650 SSC P4 OP: *5540* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 OP: *8230* Lux
_Lumapower Tactical M1:_
1x18650 3.7v OP on high: *7770* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SM on high: *8140* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v OP on high: *8130* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SM on high: *8250* Lux
_Lumapower LP-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *7810* Lux
_Lumapower M3:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3640* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1270* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *40* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: *4300* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1310* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on low: *350* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *5880* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *3020* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *690* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *4390* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on medium: *2940* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on low: *680* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *3020* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4660* Lux
_Rexlight REX2.0:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3810* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *810* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *210* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *4420* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *980* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on low: *252* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *5550* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *1570* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *570* Lux
_Waion VB-16 4th gen.:_
1x18650 3.7v on high: *8970* Lux
1x18650 3.7v on low: *48* Lux
2x18650 3.7v on high: *9150* Lux
2x18650 3.7v on low: *55* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *9090* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v on low: *53* Lux

Here is some Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

_Rexlight REX2.1 (NEW):_* <-Updated!*
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *1463* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *594* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *61* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *1193* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *582* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on low: *61* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on high: *2760* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on medium: *1154* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on low: *192* Lux
_
Rexlight REX2.1 (OLD):_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *629* Lux 
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *256* Lux 
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *27* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *776* Lux 
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *250* Lux 
1xAA Alkaline on low: *30* Lux 
1x14500 Li-ion on high: *1850* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on medium: *800* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on low: *118* Lux

_Amilite T5:_
1xRCR123A 3.0v on high: *2520* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *3260* Lux
_Dereelight DR-CL1H:_
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *2430* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *1110* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on high: *2540* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SSC P4 on low: *1550* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *3290* Lux
1x18650 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *1160* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on high: *3410* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v Cree XR-E on low: *1380* Lux
_Fenix L1D CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *1460* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on turbo: *1510* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on high: *1410* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on medium: *730* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on low: *170* Lux
 1xAA Alkaline OP on turbo: *1374* Lux
 1xAA Alkaline OP on high: *1196* Lux
1xAA Alkaline OP on medium: *690* Lux
1xAA Alkaline OP on low: *124* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *3150* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion OP on turbo: *2820* Lux
Led-Lenser Hokus Fokus:
3xAAA Ni-Mh: *4460* Lux
_Lumapower M1:_
1x18650 XR-E OP on high: *4820* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v XR-E OP: *5500* Lux
_Lumapower Tactical M1:_
1x18650 3.7v OP on high: *4940* Lux
1x18650 3.7v SM on high: *7150* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v OP on high: *5070* Lux
2xRCR123A 3.7v SM on high: *7390* Lux
_Lumapower M3:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *1240* Lux
2xAA Ni-Mh on high: *1530* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *1980* Lux
1xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *1550* Lux
_Lumapower Lp-Mini:_
1xRCR123A 3.7v OP: *4700* Lux
_Nuwai X-3:_
2xAA Ni-Mh: *1340* Lux
_Ultrafire WF-500L:_
2x18650 3.7v: *4710* Lux
_Rexlight REX2.0:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *840* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *210* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *60* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *1087* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *256* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on low: *83* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *1460* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *460* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *160* Lux
_Waion VB-16 4th gen.:_
1x18650 3.7v on high: *4540* Lux
 2x18650 3.7v on high: *4560* Lux
 2xRCR123A 3.7v on high: *5230* Lux

---

 First runtime done:
1x AW Protected 14500 Li-Ion: *1*hour *12*min *40*sec, until the protection circuit kicked in (the flashlight flashes).
1x Ni-Mh 2500Mah: *1*hour *45*min -> 50% Stopped the test after *2*hours still with decent light (and many hours forward).

---

Some throw shot for ya all .

Rexlight REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High* <-Updated!*




Rexlight REX2.0 Li-Ion on High* <-Updated!*




Fenix L1D-CE OP Li-Ion on Turbo* <-Updated!*




Fenix L1T Rebel Li-Ion on High* <-Updated!*




Rexlight REX2.1 (NEW) Alkaline on High* <-Updated!*




Rexlight REX2.0 Alkaline on High* <-Updated!*




Fenix L1D-CE OP Alkaline on Turbo* <-Updated!*




Rexlight REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on High* <-Updated!*




Rexlight REX2.0 Ni-Mh on High* <-Updated!*




Fenix L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Turbo* <-Updated!*


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

whc,

Thanks so much for such a detailed and professional review. You put a lot of time into that!

The only thing I didn't see, and forgive me if I missed this somewhere, is Lux readings on the 2.1 on a 14500 on high.

Thanks again for your terrific work. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoundMix (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Well done! That's what I call a review.


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



AFAustin said:


> whc,
> 
> Thanks so much for such a detailed and professional review. You put a lot of time into that!
> 
> ...


Was a little error on the lux readings, corrected ...

It is very bright on 14500, brighter than REX2.0, but on Ni-Mh it is just awful.


----------



## LGCubana (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Kai knew that you were going to be the intial, in depth review. To not inspect your sample prior to shipping, is a FUBABelief.

I'll hold off, until the upgrades for the 2.0 come out.


----------



## BobbyRS (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Wow, nice review. Very well done. However, I wish you were talking on your video to help walk through the UI. Anyway, Thanks!

Well, I must say I am impressed and disappointed at the same time. Can't say for sure yet as to which way I am leaning.

The good for me:
- New UI (I love that it starts out in LOW)
- Low battery warning on Lith-ions
- 2 sec. memory
- Flicker-free PWM
- A very low, low (even on Lith-ion)... NICE!!!!

The bad for me:
- It appears that it is brighter with a Lith-ion than the Rex 2.0, but still not even as bright as the L1D-CE. This was supposed to be brighter than the L1D-CE!
- Dark Halo??? I believe the reflector is too stippled for me. I prefer the Rex 2.0 reflector. I really like the lens though.
- HAIII has a slight, but very noticable mismatch.
- Can't even tail stand with GITD tailcap? Come on now. 
- Not liking that it is a tad bigger than the Rex 2.0...
- The lows look a little blue to me, maybe it is just the pics.... or me.

I wonder if buying the Rex 2.0 and then getting the upgrade module is the way to go...

Oh, how is the heat while running a 14500?


----------



## Nake (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



BobbyRS said:


> It appears that it is brighter with a Lith-ion than the Rex 2.0, but still not even as bright as the L1D-CE. This was supposed to be brighter than the L1D-CE!


 

Depends on how you look at it. The L1D was not made to run on li-ion and has only one level of light with one. The Rex has all of it's levels. The L1D is only about 15lms brighter, not much.


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



BobbyRS said:


> Wow, nice review. Very well done. However, I wish you were talking on your video to help walk through the UI. Anyway, Thanks!
> 
> Well, I must say I am impressed and disappointed at the same time. Can't say for sure yet as to which way I am leaning.
> 
> ...


Yes both bad and good news, it will not replace my L1D-CE ad EDC, was hoping it would, like the Rexlight looks/feel/size better than L1D, but for now it not quite makes it for me.

The flashlight gets hot on Li-Ion 14500, but not too hot to hold in hand. Am in the middle of a runtime on 14500 protected 1 hour 10 minutes and counting, not bad.


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

First runtime done:
1x AW Protected 14500 Li-Ion: *1*hour *12*min *40*sec, until the protection circuit kicked in (the flashlight flashes).


----------



## BobbyRS (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



Nake said:


> Depends on how you look at it. The L1D was not made to run on li-ion and has only one level of light with one. The Rex has all of it's levels. The L1D is only about 15lms brighter, not much.


 
I am looking at it the only way I can; brightness. The Rex 2.1 was supposed to be brighter on a 14500 than an L1D-CE. See Kais' post here showing the graph:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2034949&postcount=2

And his response here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2036397&postcount=66



kaidomain said:


> See the brightness comparison between Fenix L1D CE and REX2.1. MKIIx stands no chance...


 
The JetBeam MKIIx that I've seen are even brighter than the L1D-CE, so with Kai's comments, I was thinking that the Rex 2.1 should *at least* be brighter then the L1D-CE. 

Also:


UnknownVT said:


> On freshly charged 3.7V Li-Ion 14500 - all the brightness levels (low, medium, high and Turbo) appear to be the same. When the battery's voltage drops then the levels are differentiated - however that also means the battery is near the end of its capacity.
> 
> From: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1862002&postcount=751


----------



## waTom (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

The reflector/LED/driver sandwich does look quite different to the rex2.0 ... how will the upgrade module fit in the old rex?


----------



## jsr (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

whc - great review! Thanks very much! Would you be able to take any output measurements on alkaline AAs? That's what I plan to use and am wondering if the extra voltage from alkalines would help the output somewhat. Runtime comparison with alkaline between the 2.1 and 2.0 would also be very greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



waTom said:


> The reflector/LED/driver sandwich does look quite different to the rex2.0 ... how will the upgrade module fit in the old rex?


As far as I kan understand, the new upgrade will be included LED module, Reflector, and Lens. The internal dia. is the same on both, so should fit without a problem.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

whc - thank you for an incredible in depth review. It does appear though that the 2.0 is still brigher even with the Li-Ion on high. It also seems that Kai is again missing the mark on a number of claims about this light.


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



matrixshaman said:


> whc - thank you for an incredible in depth review. It does appear though that the 2.0 is still brigher even with the Li-Ion on high. It also seems that Kai is again missing the mark on a number of claims about this light.


The hotspot of REX2.1 is not as strong as REX2.0 (more floody, and not as good quality wise as REX2.0), I think that it makes it appear les bright than it actually is, the lux readings is over 2000 lux more for the REX2.1 on 14500, so overall more light is defiantly coming from the REX2.1.

The new reflector is not good at all IMO, like the old one better, to bad they changed this, because it was as perfect as it could get on REX2.0 .


----------



## jsr (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Any chance for alkaline outputs and runtimes whc? Thanks.


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



jsr said:


> Any chance for alkaline outputs and runtimes whc? Thanks.


Would have to get som alkalines, don't think I have some in the house, or do I will see if I can find some 2 sec ...


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



jsr said:


> Any chance for alkaline outputs and runtimes whc? Thanks.


Wee found some Memorex, though don't see Alkaline written on them, see Zink if that is some battery tecnology??? 

See this image:





Will they do?


----------



## gunga (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

That's carbon Zinc, heavy duty.

Much weaker than alkaline.

So is this the order you like?

1. Fenix L1D
2. Rex 2.0
3. Rex 2.1

?


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



gunga said:


> That's carbon Zinc, heavy duty.
> 
> Much weaker than alkaline.
> 
> ...


Ok, will se if I can remember to get some good alkaline's tomorrow then ...

If I had to make a list it would be like this:

1. Fenix L1D-CE (har to beat, very good on Ni-Mh)
2. Rexlight REX2.1/2.0 (both have issues I don't like)
3. Amilite T5 (Bright, but poor runtime on Li-Ion)
4. Lumapower M3 (To big and bulky, but good quality beam)
5. Dexlight X.1. (don't have one anymore, but it is just to advanced)


----------



## gunga (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Cool, thanks!

DO you like Rex 2.0 or Rex 2.1 better?

I know they are more different than better/worse, I'm just curious as to what you like better?


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



gunga said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> DO you like Rex 2.0 or Rex 2.1 better?
> 
> I know they are more different than better/worse, I'm just curious as to what you like better?


That’s a hard question, like the REX2.0 for its beam quality, and the REX2.1 for the UI. Can't select one both have some thing good and bad...


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Runtime for Ni-Mh done.

1x Ni-Mh 2500Mah: *1*hour *45*min -> 50% Stopped the test after *2*hours still with decent light (and many hours forward). Overall good regulation on Ni-Mh.


----------



## whc (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Some throw shot for ya all .


----------



## Illumination (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Great review; thanks. 

Sounds like good UI + not so good fit/finish & light engine. 

Will probably have to pass on this one. I was really looking for an alternative to a Fenix L1D CE but I don't think I have found it.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Thanks for all your excellent work, whc. It makes all our decisions much easier.

Geoff


----------



## jsr (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



whc said:


> Ok, will se if I can remember to get some good alkaline's tomorrow then ...


 
Thanks whc! I appreciate your work for such a great review. Looking forward to the alkaline data.

Damn, that LP M3 is HUGE! I'm sure the mfg quality if great, but I just can't justify that size for a 1AA light (or for a 1x123A light since the 123A version is the size of other 1AA lights).


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Great review. I wonder what the price for the upgrade module will be... Kind of expected it to be brighter, esp on nimh, but the better UI is a big improvement in my eyes.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

awesome review :thumbsup:

:thumbsdow for the Rex 2.1's inability to equal or surpass the 2.0's brightness w/AA battery


----------



## kanarie (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

great review (and really fast) ; inspired me to buy a (cheaper used) 2.0 instead of the 2.1 version


----------



## kaidomain (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Hi whc:

Thanks for your review. It's great. I test a random REX2.1 against a random Fenix L1D from the inventory. On my side, REX2.1 reads 4130 and L1D CE reads 3720, measured in overall lux using Sanyo 1.2V 2700mAh AA cell.

I video typed the entire process and I am uploading it to Youtube.

Regarding the HAIII issue, I re-check all of my inventory and found some lights that are suffering with this issue. I will report this issue to the manufacturer. Regarding the light output, REX2.1 is brighter better than Fenix L1D CE on both AA and 14500 with good runtime. I guarantee it.

Please test again with another NiMH 1.2V AA cell and let me know.

Kai


----------



## whc (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



kaidomain said:


> Hi whc:
> 
> Thanks for your review. It's great. I test a random REX2.1 against a random Fenix L1D from the inventory. On my side, REX2.1 reads 4130 and L1D CE reads 3720, measured in overall lux using Sanyo 1.2V 2700mAh AA cell.
> 
> ...


If the REX2.1 should be brighter on Ni-Mh and Li-Ion than L1D-CE, then there is some seriously wrong with mine, not even close to the same brightness as the L1D-CE with both battery types.

Have tries different batteries, and same results, even with L1D-CD on about 5yer old 2000Mah Ni-Mh (and haven’t bean charged for several month) and REX2.1 with only a couple of month old 2600Mah straight off the charger (also tried with some 2500Mah), the L1D-CE is still much brighter, even on medium it seams brighter than REX2.1 on high.

Must defiantly be getting a faulty one, would very much appreciate an exchange if possible...Will gladly test this compared to a new one, to show the one I got was a faulty one, and not all is like that.


----------



## whc (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Just made a video of the output compared to L1D-CE, both on high/turbo, it can be found here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t76ig31-O0

And the video from Kaidomain to compare: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjHR5cdipwk

Mine must be defective, the only logical explanation


----------



## whc (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

For jsr and all of your other Alkaline users I have updated the list of lux readings to now include Alkaline:

Here is some Lux reading of Overall Output:

_Rexlight REX2.1:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *2810* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *910* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *94* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *2670* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *843* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline on low: *94* Lux <-Updated!
 1x14500 Li-ion on high: *7310* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on medium: *3060* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on low: *470* Lux

 _Fenix L1D-CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *3990* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3770* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *1910* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *430* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on turbo: *4410* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on high: *4030* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on medium: *2060* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on low: *460* Lux
 1xAA Alkaline OP on turbo: *4400* Lux <-Updated!
 1xAA Alkaline OP on high: *3650* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline OP on medium: *1922* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline OP on low: *420* Lux <-Updated!
 1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *8240* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion OP on turbo: *8390* Lux
_Rexlight REX2.0:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *3810* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *810* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *210* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *4420* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *980* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline on low: *252* Lux <-Updated!
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *5550* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *1570* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *570* Lux

Here is some Lux reading at 1m in Throw:

_Rexlight REX2.1:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *629* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *256* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *27* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *776* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *250* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline on low: *30* Lux <-Updated!
 1x14500 Li-ion on high: *1850* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on medium: *800* Lux
 1x14500 Li-ion on low: *118* Lux

_Fenix L1D CE:_
1xAA Ni-Mh on turbo: *1460* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on turbo: *1510* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on high: *1410* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on medium: *730* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh OP on low: *170* Lux
 1xAA Alkaline OP on turbo: *1374* Lux <-Updated!
 1xAA Alkaline OP on high: *1196* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline OP on medium: *690* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline OP on low: *124* Lux <-Updated!
1x14500 Li-ion on turbo: *3150* Lux
1x14500 Li-ion OP on turbo: *2820* Lux
_Rexlight REX2.0:_
 1xAA Ni-Mh on high: *840* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on medium: *210* Lux
1xAA Ni-Mh on low: *60* Lux
1xAA Alkaline on high: *1087* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline on medium: *256* Lux <-Updated!
1xAA Alkaline on low: *83* Lux <-Updated!
1x14500 Li-Ion on high: *1460* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on medium: *460* Lux
1x14500 Li-Ion on low: *160* Lux

---

Batterieas used for Alkaline readings is:


----------



## jsr (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

whc - thanks VERY much!!! Wow, those results are disappointing. I was hoping the additional voltage in the alkalines would help with output, but it doesn't seem like it. I hope you get a properly working unit from Kai and that other Rexlight 2.1s perform better. Kai needs to improve the QC because if yours is like this, guaranteed there are others that will perform like this also (and my unlucky butt will probably get one of those if I order one).


----------



## ruralott (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Great review ... Thank you !!!


----------



## Weskix (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

So according to Kai's video there is still hope for the Rex 2.1. WHC is he sending you a replacement?


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

but Kai is using Sanyo 2700mah compare to whc which is using nimh 2500mah.
does it effect the lux?I use sanyo 2700mah too in various flashlights and sanyo 2500mah as well and from my naked eye there is a slight different.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Excellent review whc! 
Just curious, what camera are you using for the pics?

Regarding NiMH cells, from my experience there can be variations even with the same brand/capacity of cells.
For example, out of 4 Eneloop 2000mAh cells, #1 and #2 runs a Fenix L1D about 5%-10% brighter than cells #3 and #4.
This could be due to variations in max charge voltage and internal resistance providing variations in current drain.


----------



## whc (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



Weskix said:


> So according to Kai's video there is still hope for the Rex 2.1. WHC is he sending you a replacement?


I sure hore so, not happy with the REX2.1 I got at all...


----------



## whc (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



nanotech17 said:


> but Kai is using Sanyo 2700mah compare to whc which is using nimh 2500mah.
> does it effect the lux?I use sanyo 2700mah too in various flashlights and sanyo 2500mah as well and from my naked eye there is a slight different.


Should not be a problem, see this video REX2.1 vs L1D-CE with same battery on high/turbo (the REX2.1 should be brighter): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t76ig31-O0

Have also tried some 2600Mah and 2000Mah, same results (as well as Alkaline).


----------



## whc (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



x2x3x2 said:


> Excellent review whc!
> Just curious, what camera are you using for the pics?
> 
> Regarding NiMH cells, from my experience there can be variations even with the same brand/capacity of cells.
> ...


Using a Sony T9.


----------



## Rob187 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

A really comprehensive review. Great work. Thanks.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



whc said:


> Should not be a problem, see this video REX2.1 vs L1D-CE with same battery on high/turbo (the REX2.1 should be brighter): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t76ig31-O0
> 
> Have also tried some 2600Mah and 2000Mah, same results (as well as Alkaline).



definately that unit need to be replace by Kai's.
Have you put a request?


----------



## whc (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



nanotech17 said:


> definately that unit need to be replace by Kai's.
> Have you put a request?


Yep wrote him an e-mail, first got a reply from some employee offering me $2 gift voucher (what ever I would use that for), but tried again, and no reply yet . Hoping for a good costumer service on this.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

base on experience on different product but the same merchant - i just send back the item with registered mail and request a replacement via email.
maybe you should also inform him in his thread in cpfmarketplace.


----------



## the servents of twilight (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

I read the review and I was wondering if I could ask a couple of questions? I have the Rex 2.0 and was intrested in the upgrade. I just plan on using 14500s. Is this light brighter on high than 2.0 (can see with the naked eye)? Could I use my old reflector with new module?


----------



## whc (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



nanotech17 said:


> base on experience on different product but the same merchant - i just send back the item with registered mail and request a replacement via email.
> maybe you should also inform him in his thread in cpfmarketplace.


Will wait a reply before I will ship it back. Have also written in the cpfmarkedplace, no reply either, but it is also weekend, so maybe on monday...


----------



## whc (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



the servents of twilight said:


> I read the review and I was wondering if I could ask a couple of questions? I have the Rex 2.0 and was intrested in the upgrade. I just plan on using 14500s. Is this light brighter on high than 2.0 (can see with the naked eye)? Could I use my old reflector with new module?


It should be brighter according to [email protected], but the one I got os not that much brighter, and since I got a defective one it is hard for me to answer how bright it will be compared to REX2.0 (i kan refer to the lux readings).

The upgrade module for REX2.0 should include the new reflector and glass lense with better/true AR coating.


----------



## Zefiryn (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Whc,

Here's my 3 cents:

just went back from post office, received 5 pcs.

four of them seems to be equal in brightness but one is significantly dimmer.

inspected all of them carefully -all looks good, no marks, but colour could be nicer.





don't have Fenix to compare but MTE SSC P4 and DEX X1. will do the job 













left brighter right dimmer:





left brighter, right MTE SSC





Left brigher, right DEX X1.





left dimmer, right MTE SSC





left dimmer , right DEX X1





At the end DMM readings,(freshly recharged AA eneloops) and we have the concludion:

*REX brigher: *
low 0.04A
mid 0.44A
high 0.95A

*REX dimmer:*
low 0.03A
mid 0.22A
high 0.85A

*MTE SSC P4 *
low 0.40A
mid 0.75A
high 0.95A

*REX X1 *
low 0.12A
mid 0.35A
high 0.88A


----------



## whc (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Very nice Zefiryn, though king of strange I get (current draw) 1.09A on high with Ni-Mh, and 1.03 with Alkalines. 

Seams like it is a "Rexlight Lottory", 1:5 chances of getting a bad one .


----------



## whc (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Just got an e-mail for Kaidomain, a brand new one will be shipped to me within 24 hours, very nice . Will do a comparison review of the two when it arrives, before I ship the defective one back to Kai.

Have though tried to carry the REX2.1 on me this weekend, and must say the UI is just brilliant, think it is the best ever, use the Tactical mode, no STROBE or SOS when going from high to low (can get a little frustrating on L1D-CE that strobe and turbo is on the same mode). Really hope I will get a good one, if so I think I have found my new EDC.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

nice feeling.
and now


----------



## waTom (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

I got mine yesterday. I really like the UI. It's easy to navigate through the modes and not to have to go through strobe and "flash" mode (which is similar to a traffic signal flash thing ... don't know how to call it in English :shrug every time is a big advantage for me.

For those who want two o-rings and a better tailstanding ability, the Rex2.1 head fits the 2.0 body.

The only thing that bothers me is that I don't have a Lightmeter to check whether mine has a lower output as well  I don't have a L1D and I found it difficult to look for differences in output of the two versions with bare eyes due to the different reflectors.

All in all, it's a great light!


----------



## LA OZ (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

The detail is incredible. You must be single or a very understanding partner to have all the time to do this review .


----------



## martytoo (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



LA OZ said:


> The detail is incredible. You must be single or a very understanding partner to have all the time to do this review .


 

LA OZ,

If you look anything like your avatar you must have a very understanding partner yourself.


----------



## jsr (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

waTom - try going into a small, dark room (like a bathroom with no windows) and bounce the light off the ceiling. Do this for both 2.0 and 2.1 back and forth to compare output. 
This method nullifies the differences in beam types, etc.


----------



## whc (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Just received the new one today, and WOW this is how it should be, very bright on Ni-Mh seams brighter than my L1D-CE to my bare eys. HAIII looks good also, and no sound coming from the flashlight on Ni-Mh on high. Still not 100% happy with the reflector too ringy for an OP reflector and hot spot to uneven. But overall I am very pleased with it. Will work on updating the review today...


----------



## whc (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Review is updated.

Man this REX2.1 is seriously bright on 14500, amazing, thumbs up ...


----------



## kanarie (Aug 3, 2007)

This new one is very impressive ; looking forward to the upgrade (and maybe another..)


----------



## musicalfruit (Aug 3, 2007)

The new 2.1 numbers look good indeed. I've been wanting to get a 14500 for a bit so I might pull the trigger on this.

Has the Lighthound inventory been QA'ed? Is there any way to tell if you get a bum 2.1 other than dimness?


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



whc said:


> Review is updated.
> 
> Man this REX2.1 is seriously bright on 14500, amazing, thumbs up ...


 
As usual whc, outstanding job! That is what it should have been like at first; love the numbers. I like the tint better in the wall shots, but the throw shots look a little too blue. Anyway, would you mind doing a low beamshot comparison with the 2.1 and the L1D-CE? Also, how is the heat now on a 14500? I noticed the pill is pretty different from the 2.0. Is the heat improved as well with it? 

I am also still wondering if I should just get the 2.0 and then the upgrade instead.

Kai: I gotta hand it to you; Great job with coming through on this. You have really made it hard for me to resist. The only real reason for me to delay ordering is because of all the time that has gone by with the delays; I am in "waiting mode" to see all of the new Q5 and Rebel 100 lights coming out. A Q5 version of the 2.1 would be killer!

Hmmmm. Rex2.1 or a P3D variant......

Oh, and it would also be nice to see a comparison of the Rex 2.1 to DX's version; Dexlight.


----------



## whc (Aug 3, 2007)

musicalfruit said:


> The new 2.1 numbers look good indeed. I've been wanting to get a 14500 for a bit so I might pull the trigger on this.
> 
> Has the Lighthound inventory been QA'ed? Is there any way to tell if you get a bum 2.1 other than dimness?


Would imagine that Kai has been in toutch with Lighthound about this matter, though the only way of knowing for sure is to contact Lighthound ...


----------



## whc (Aug 3, 2007)

New thow shots for ya all .

Rexlight REX2.1 (NEW) Li-Ion on High* <-Updated!*





Rexlight REX2.0 Li-Ion on High* <-Updated!*




Fenix L1D-CE OP Li-Ion on Turbo* <-Updated!*




Fenix L1T Rebel Li-Ion on High* <-Updated!*




Rexlight REX2.1 (NEW) Alkaline on High* <-Updated!*




Rexlight REX2.0 Alkaline on High* <-Updated!*




Fenix L1D-CE OP Alkaline on Turbo* <-Updated!*




Rexlight REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on High* <-Updated!*




Rexlight REX2.0 Ni-Mh on High* <-Updated!*




Fenix L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Turbo* <-Updated!*


----------



## whc (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



BobbyRS said:


> As usual whc, outstanding job! That is what it should have been like at first; love the numbers. I like the tint better in the wall shots, but the throw shots look a little too blue. Anyway, would you mind doing a low beamshot comparison with the 2.1 and the L1D-CE? Also, how is the heat now on a 14500? I noticed the pill is pretty different from the 2.0. Is the heat improved as well with it?
> 
> I am also still wondering if I should just get the 2.0 and then the upgrade instead.
> 
> ...


The tint is hard to capture on camera, so don't put too much in to that in the images. The REX2.1 has a colder white tint compared to L1D-CE I got. The REX2.1 does not get to hot in fact just for normal use with 14500 have not felt it getting worm yet. The LED is now glued to the heat sink with some epoxy, so think that this helps allot for transferring heat from the LED to the heat sink (REX2.0 had no epoxy or thermal compound between LED and heat sink).

There will always be another better flashlight coming, am also looking forward to see some more Rebel flashlights, though the REX2.1 (what ever bin it is) is the brightest one AA flashlight I have, and the UI is just brilliant! Think you get more that what you pay for.

Go here to see Rexlight vs. Dexlight : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2096453&postcount=50

Will take som low shots as well..


----------



## whc (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Som more wall shots.

Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on Medium, Right: L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Medium




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on Medium, Right: L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Medium, 2-stops underexposed




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on Low, Right: L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Low




Left: REX2.1 (NEW) Ni-Mh on Low, Right: L1D-CE OP Ni-Mh on Low, 2-stops underexposed


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



whc said:


> The tint is hard to capture on camera, so don't put too much in to that in the images. The REX2.1 has a colder white tint compared to L1D-CE I got. The REX2.1 does not get to hot in fact just for normal use with 14500 have not felt it getting worm yet. The LED is now glued to the heat sink with some epoxy, so think that this helps allot for transferring heat from the LED to the heat sink (REX2.0 had no epoxy or thermal compound between LED and heat sink).


 
Yeah, it looked like the 2.1 was designed better for heat trasnfer. So good news!



whc said:


> There will always be another better flashlight coming, am also looking forward to see some more Rebel flashlights, though the REX2.1 (what ever bin it is) is the brightest one AA flashlight I have, and the UI is just brilliant! Think you get more that what you pay for.


 
Yeah, I am familiar with the concept; however, this particular time period is really exciting for LED technology and lights. They are advancing more and faster then ever and right now the options available are just so many. Most definitely a fun time!



whc said:


> Go here to see Rexlight vs. Dexlight : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2096453&postcount=50
> 
> Will take som low shots as well..


 
Thanks for the link and the coming beamshots! You wouldn't happen to have a P3D to compare the low and turbo levels on would you?


----------



## whc (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



BobbyRS said:


> Yeah, it looked like the 2.1 was designed better for heat trasnfer. So good news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sorry don't have the P3D . But have updated the beamshots for low and medium compared to L1T on Ni-Mh.


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



whc said:


> No sorry don't have the P3D . But have updated the beamshots for low and medium compared to L1T on Ni-Mh.


 
That's ok. Thanks. How about an L0D-CE? 14400 vs. 14500

That way I can get a comparison on low/high with the light I do have. Are you able to do any amp measurements? Forgive me if you already have. Can't remember...

Thanks again for all your work on this!


----------



## jsr (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*

Thanks again whc! Looks like the new one's really kicking ***.

I'm deciding between the Rexlight 2.1 and Dexlight X.1. I like the way the Dexlight looks better, but prefer the simpler UI of the Rexlight. Hmm. Wish I could trade the LED modules of a Dexlight with someone with a Rexlight 2.1.


----------



## Nake (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Rexlight REX2.1 Cree XR-E - Mini Review - Comparing to REX2.0*



whc said:


> (REX2.0 had no epoxy or thermal compound between LED and heat sink).


 
I just looked at my REX2.0 and I can't see any epoxy around the emitter base, but there is solder coming out from under the pos and neg sides. That would lead me to believe it's soldered in the center also. It just gets mildly warm when running on high for 15 minutes.

edit; My misunderstanding, you mean between the emitter board and the heatsink. Mine is dry there too.


----------



## gunga (Aug 3, 2007)

When you get a chance, can you check out someruntimes?

Thanks so much whc, this is great info!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 3, 2007)

Great work, as usual, whc. Not sure I'm going to mess with my 2.0 after seeing your data, but if the price is around $10 for a module it will be hard to resist.

Geoff


----------



## blan (Aug 9, 2007)

whc said:


> Would imagine that Kai has been in toutch with Lighthound about this matter, though the only way of knowing for sure is to contact Lighthound ...




I emailed Lighthound and they replied that, yes, their 2.1's are QA'd.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 9, 2007)

This is from my Rexlight REX2.0


----------



## whc (Aug 9, 2007)

[FONT=&quot]Now that I have had the REX2.1 for a little week, and have been EDC it ever since I got it, thought it would be on its place to come with my overall verdict of this flashlight.

Must say I like it allot, the things that bugs me is the beam quality, for a OP reflector it does a terrible job of eliminating the dark XR-E ring, and the hot spot is uneven does not look good on a white wall. Though in general outdoor and indoor use I find it to be just fine, decent throw and still ok smooth and floody for close-up use.

The UI is just brilliant, not to advanced like the Dexlight X.1 (that is just too many modes in a flashlight IMO), and yes more features than the old models or any other models on the marked (that I know of) in its class. Like the "blink" after 2 seconds when the mode is remembered for next time, like the "2 blinks" after about 5 seconds on low to indicate you can switch modes (can though some times be annoying with first one "blink, and then two more after that in low mode). Use the Tactical mode no more strobe or sos when going from high to low, nice .

The build quality is very good feels really well build, and think it can take some serious beatings. The new rubber switch cover makes it hard to tail stand, and since I use that feature quite often, I used an o-ring between the rubber switch cover and the body, that makes a space just enough to make it tail stand (not perfect though). Hope Rexlight will fix this in next batch.

Overall I am pretty pleased with it, it will stay in my collection that is for sure, note sure it will stay as my EDC since I have a Novatac EDC 120P on it's way to me from Lighthound, if I like it (and I am sure I will) it will be my new EDC (that is the plan), also like the beam pattern of the Seoul SSC P4 better than Cree XR-E (in fact I have sold all my big Cree lights, to settle with my Seoul SSC P4 lights). Looking forward to maybe a Lumileds Rebel update to the Rexlight in the future, seems like the future LED and now when Fenix have revealed a bunch of new Rebel flashlight, I am sure that competition will follow shortly (Have promised myself not to buy another Cree or Seoul, my next flashlight will be a Rebel based one).

Overall I will say the REX2.1 is a very well build pocket flashlight, with plenty of output and good UI. It has its flaws, though for the price of $40 shipped it is not a bad deal at all. It is also us flashlight geeks that are into the little details, most will not notice the beam quality or if it will tail stand. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]I like it and I will be [/FONT][FONT=&quot]keeping[/FONT][FONT=&quot] it .[/FONT]


----------



## Weskix (Aug 10, 2007)

I finally got my Rexlight 2.1 because I was tired of waiting for the replacement module for my 2.0. The bad thing is I got a dud just like WHC. It is about 3/4 as bright as my Rex 2.0 from the second batch. Apparently there is some major quality control issues at the Rexlight factory. At least it was purchased from a reputable dealer and a replacement is on its way as of tommorow. The modes are the greatest though, I like having just low, med, and high if I want. Great design for the UI. I certainly hope the next one is at least as bright as my Rex 2.0 and I will be fully satisfied.


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update whc!

Weskix, sorry to hear that thier are still people getting bad units. This issue and the "whistling" issue seem to be keeping me from clicking the "buy button". That and a P3D that I keep gong back and forth with. 

Forgive me if it has already been mentioned, but does any know what the actual lumen range and ma level the low is set on for the 2.1 or if they can compare it to a P3D's low?


----------



## jsr (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought both Kai and Lighthound checked all their lights. Seems bad ones are still getting out, or their checks aren't thourough enough yet. I think I'll hold off until things get ironed out.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 12, 2007)

Weskix said:


> The bad thing is I got a dud just like WHC. It is about 3/4 as bright as my Rex 2.0 from the second batch. Apparently there is some major quality control issues at the Rexlight factory.


There seems to be some variabilty here - I got my Rex 2.1 from Lighthound last week, and it too is only about 3/4 as bright on Hi on NiMH compared to my Rex 2.0. But in all other regards, it is very similar to whc's second unit (great review by the way, thanks for all the detailed numbers).

I'm quite happy with its perfromance - runtimes are greatly increased in all regular battery modes. On 14500, my Rex 2.1 is at least 30% brighter than the 2.0, with only a small drop in runtime - very impressive. :thumbsup:

All my results are available here:
Rexlight REX 2.1 vs 2.0: RUNTIMES, THROW, OUTPUT, etc.


----------



## firefly00 (Aug 14, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> This is from my Rexlight REX2.0


 
Who studied Rex 2.1 LED drive circuit?


----------



## blan (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm still finding it a bit confusing on where to order one of these. 
It seems some people are getting them from Kai but when I search his site I can only find version 2.0. The light at lighthound has 2.1 in the title but the description in the body repeatedly refer to version 2.0

Can you clarify WHC?


----------



## Weskix (Aug 14, 2007)

You need to email Kai directly right now to order a 2.1 due to the fact his rexlight-store.com is not up and running yet. Lighthound does have them in stock and if your in the states you'll recieve it in a few days.


----------

